# Crossbreeding Zebras



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 3 spotted zebra plecos (L174) and 4 Imperial zebras (L46). Most of them are in the same tank. I put the 2 smallest L-46's in with my Afrcian Dwarf Frogs because I believe them to be too small to compete over food with the larger ones, but competing with the frogs should not be too hard. All of them are still juveniles so I'm safe for the moment, but in about 6 months the larger ones will become adults. Is there a chance they would cross breed or is that out of the question? I would like to keep them together. I have the tank set up just for them with all the right stuff to make them feel at home (bottom of their river in Brazil even though the L46 are F-1's and never seen the river) I want to breed both species but not with each other. But then again I may be able to name a fish after me :lol: (garfield's polkastriped pleco L-1000)


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Garfieldnfish,
The L-174 is not a zebra...it's a Hypancistrus sp. It comes from the same general area as the zebras (L-046), so crossbreeding is unlikely...but not impossible. I would avoid crossbreeding as the resulting hybrid, would be considered a cull.
They are both great looking fish, and I'm sure they have a good home! Good luck with your future plans of breeding them (seperately)


----------

